
Amazon Employee in Seattle Tests Positive for Coronavirus - pacaro
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/amazon-employee-seattle-tests-positive-coronavirus/
======
refurb
Starting to seem like Coronavirus has been in Seattle for much longer than
they thought.

Keep an eye on Seattle to see what’s coming for other American cities!

~~~
TaylorGood
Also announced a USPS package sorting worker in Seattle has been infected.
Feels like there is a massive shoe about to drop in US akin to South Korea /
Italy spread.

[https://nypost.com/2020/03/01/usps-worker-tests-positive-
for...](https://nypost.com/2020/03/01/usps-worker-tests-positive-for-
coronavirus-in-seattle-area/)

~~~
anonsivalley652
Yes, but it will take time because the acceleration is proportional to the
amount present until it reaches a carrying capacity and burns itself out, or
it slows in deceleration because of large quarantines / isolation orders. The
problems are many:

1\. The fed/state/county/local officials are placing prevention of panic ahead
of telling the truth. NY Gov. Andrew Cuomo said yesterday, with De Blasio next
to him, that it's "only 2x more dangerous than the flu," when it's 20x-50x
deadlier than influenza (because each flu strain differs).

2\. Like a third-world country, the CDC is hiding information about tests
performed and negative results.

3\. The CDC is actively thwarting doctors from ordering SARS-cov-2 tests
because of overly-restrictive PUI criteria that don't allow discretion of the
doctor, so it's a virtual certainty people with COVID-19 are being told that
they don't have it because some pinhead bureaucrat said so and they're going
around in public infecting people before they come down with what they may
assume is a bad flu.

4\. COVID-19 takes a number of days to manifest itself, and it appears that
people are contagious before they have symptoms, so they spread it unwittingly
to potentially many others because it's so infectious.

5\. Mild and moderate cases of COVID-19 won't be tested and reported, giving a
false sense of the situation.

6\. People who died before the SARS-cov-2 test was available haven't all been
tested. There were several bodies that tested positive today in Washington
state adding to the death count, but not every morgue is going to do this.
Plus, it's possible many such bodies were released for burial and will never
be tested.

7\. It takes weeks to a month for recognition phase (the current situation in
the US as of writing) to give way to initiation and acceleration phase of
pandemic. I figure, based on the current trends, the US is about _2 weeks ± 4
days_ away from acceleration.[a, b] But, by that time, it's too late for many
people because they were already infected by numerous infected people who
weren't showing symptoms.

8\. The poor and working class rarely have sick days and they can't afford to
miss work, so they'll work anyhow. The prevalence of "F everyone, I have to
take care of myself first" is what happens when people aren't paid living
wages and guaranteed sick days off. And so, more people will be infected and
more people will die because of greed.

\----

Then, once a country begins pandemic acceleration, it may last about a month ±
2 weeks before the number of infected drops enough that it's no longer
pervasive. [a]

a. Based on China's Wuhan epidemic curve as a rough, approximate model.

b. Five phases of pan/epidemics: investigation, recognition, initiation,
acceleration, deceleration

